# Hedgehog Launch



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, it's sort of hedgie related... Launch your hedgie into space:

http://www.kongregate.com/games/ArmorGa ... g-launch-2


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

It does have a very sad ending


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a hedgehog launch 2 now. http://armorgames.com/play/4001/hedgehog-launch-2


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

freda said:


> It does have a very sad ending


It's not sad... the hedgie launches out into space... which was hedgie's goal... to become an astrohedge? hedgetronaut?

At least that's how I've interpreted it.

Can't wait to check out launch part 2!


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

um no welll..... you'll see.
The ending of part two is ummmm heh heh not pretty.
That's all I'll say.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

oh dear... I'll be sure to brace myself before I play


----------

